# Vokey Spin Milled Wedges



## cole4228 (Jun 3, 2007)

I am looking for a new set of wedges. I saw the Vokey Spin Milled wedges and i did not know if the chrome or the oil can finish was better.Thanks for the help.


----------



## daclick (Jun 21, 2007)

I just bought a Vokey 56 degree oil can wedge.

I love it, on my first round with it I felt good with the club and played some great chips.

As to which finish is better..... can't help there.


----------



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

Oil Can is better I think...the more it rusts the easier it is to put more spin on the ball I think. Also, You may need to try out the new Cleveland Zip Wedges. I think I like it better than the Vokey, but it's just my opinion.


----------

